# Hyatt Highlands Inn Carmel CA



## piyooshj (Apr 20, 2015)

Just came back from a weekend getaway where I had to do 90 min prez as part of the package. Very nice resort as well very courteous staff doing the prez/tour. The manager tried to lie initially but once he realized I knew the inside scoop he stopped lying and got us out.


----------



## TFTG (Jun 24, 2015)

piyooshj said:


> Just came back from a weekend getaway where I had to do 90 min prez as part of the package. Very nice resort as well very courteous staff doing the prez/tour. The manager tried to lie initially but once he realized I knew the inside scoop he stopped lying and got us out.



I recently stayed at the Highlands Inn also and attended a presentation to see what the developer pricing was being listed at.  I agree they say a lot of things that aren't true just to try to get a sale.  Once they figure out you know about resales and about the program, the sales presentation comes to an end


----------

